# Ka'anapali Maui 1964



## Mauiwmn (Mar 16, 2015)

I found this video last night and it is amazing.  Such great footage of the brand new Ka'anapali resort area in 1964 which only included Sheraton Black Rock and Royal Lahaina.
The clothes, lingo and views are priceless.  It's like watching a Mad Men episode.  So glad we don't dress up like that in Hawaii now.
If this has been posted previously sorry for the repeat.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixzpvdiLc6Y&feature=youtu.be
or
http://youtu.be/ixzpvdiLc6Y

I don't know how to post without the short ad in the beginning.

Enjoy!


----------



## slip (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, that was great!!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 16, 2015)

Pretty hilarious stuff:

People smoking.

High heels, hose, pearls, gloves, and bouffant hair-dos.

Glamorous fashion shows more appropriate for New York than Hawaii.

Men wearing white socks with black dress shoes, slacks, jackets, and ties.

Hardly any mention of Hawaiian culture or people.  "The natives."

Plastic leis worn with evening clothes.

A festival in Lahaina is referred to as a "fiesta," and shows white people costumed like they just fell off a wagon train, doing some kind of square dance.  

Statements like, "Maui will feel just as comfortable as your country club."

Only two hotels on Ka'anapali Beach - most of the focus on the Black Rock Sheraton - Black Rock looked a lot different then.

Lahaina looks like some place you wouldn't venture after dark.

Cheerful pictures of divers harvesting live coral for jewelry.


----------



## Harry (Mar 16, 2015)

Very enjoyable. Thanks.  Is the Lahiana Resort now the Kananapali Resort?

Harry


----------



## Mauiwmn (Mar 16, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Pretty hilarious stuff:
> 
> People smoking.
> 
> ...



Yes, I had a good laugh at those things as well.  I cringed when I saw the driver rip off a piece of the black coral.  

There is certainly not much Hawaiian culture or influence in the video.  They downplayed the Hawaiian people.  Food was so odd, no fresh fish.

I could not figure out what the festival was, so bizarre and out of place. Maybe they made that up for their promo.

And they talked as if staying for a month in Ka'anapali was very common.  Obviously geared toward the very wealthy. 

I have a good friend who stayed at Sheraton Black Rock in 1968 when she was 16 yrs old.  She says the video is what she remembers.  People still dressed up in 1968 as well.  No other resorts there yet.


----------



## Mauiwmn (Mar 16, 2015)

Harry said:


> Very enjoyable. Thanks.  Is the Lahiana Resort now the Kananapali Resort?
> 
> Harry



No, the Royal Lahaina is still there and has same name.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 17, 2015)

The Royal Lahaina Resort is still there - it's just North of the Sheraton.

http://kaanapalifresh.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/kaanapali-beach-resort-map.jpg


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 17, 2015)

That was awesome! It reminds me so very much of how Oahu felt when I first moved there as a teenager in 1968, four years after this Maui video was filmed. Different, be eerily similar. I remember my Dad and Stepmother dressing up like that to go out. In later years it was muumuus and aloha shirts.  But in the beginning - skinny ties and lots of hairsprayed 'do's. 

Ah, the memories... 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 17, 2015)

Mauiwmn said:


> I could not figure out what the festival was, so bizarre and out of place. Maybe they made that up for their promo.



I gathered from the audio voiceover that it was supposed to be a remembrance of the Lahaina whaling days. Since everyone associates that time with New Englanders, the old-time clothes and all-white people presence kind of makes sense.  In a callous, pretty racist kind of way, no matter how well-intentioned.   

Dave


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 17, 2015)

We stayed at the Maui Surf (now the Westin) in Kaanapali in 1973 on our honeymoon.  It was only a year or so old.  There were only four hotels on Kaanapali Beach then, about a half a mile apart from each other--the Sheraton Maui, the Royal Lahaina, the Kaanapali Beach Hotel, and the Maui Surf.  There were no condos or timeshares.  The area was beautiful.  Very few people wore coats and ties then, which was very different from most nice places on the mainland.  There were only five restaurants in the whole state of Hawaii that required a jacket and tie for dinner in 1973.  We still love the area, but it is different now.


----------



## jestme (Mar 17, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> We stayed at the Maui Surf (now the Westin) in Kaanapali in 1973 on our honeymoon.  It was only a year or so old.  There were only four hotels on Kaanapali Beach then, about a half a mile apart from each other--the Sheraton Maui, the Royal Lahaina, the Kaanapali Beach Hotel, and the Maui Surf.  There were no condos or timeshares.  The area was beautiful.  Very few people wore coats and ties then, which was very different from most nice places on the mainland.  There were only five restaurants in the whole state of Hawaii that required a jacket and tie for dinner in 1973.  We still love the area, but it is different now.


We also stayed at the Maui Surf on our honeymoon in 1978. January this year, we went back to Maui for the first time since. We tried to remember where things were, etc. but neither of us could place things. When we came back, we looked at the few pictures of Maui we had from back then, and still couldn't put things together, but things were definitely different. Of course, back then, you had to get film developed and prints made which was expensive, so you didn't take as many pictures as we do today.


----------



## Mauiwmn (Mar 17, 2015)

Congrats to both Bocaboy and Jestme on your long marriages.  

My friend that visited in 1968 says that Tahiti is similar to what Ka'anapali was like during the 1960's. Isolated, few buildings, less encroachment by man.  We keep saying we will visit Tahiti some day but it is just too far away.  I can barely make it to Maui from Chicago with the long plane ride.


----------



## HatTrick (Mar 17, 2015)

"Let's face it:  Hawaii is pretty civilized."  :hysterical:


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 17, 2015)

Mauiwmn said:


> Congrats to both Bocaboy and Jestme on your long marriages.



Thank you.  And in two months we start on an exciting new chapter in our lives when our first grandchild is due.  She will have doting grandparents for sure.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 17, 2015)

As I was a kid- probably 8-10 years old, in the early-mid 1950's, my grandmother wintered for several months each year in Honolulu. I remember she took the Lurline ships back and forth. There may not have been airplanes- or they were too expensive until jets came along. She shared a room with friends right in Waikiki a couple blocks from the beach. This was before Statehood, and the pictures she brought back were idyllic. People dressed for dinner, tropical print shirts, white fedoras. Don Ho.

Thanks for jogging my memories.

Jim


----------



## jestme (Mar 17, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> Thank you.  And in two months we start on an exciting new chapter in our lives when our first grandchild is due.  She will have doting grandparents for sure.



I also thank Mauiwmn. And, on a similar note, our first grandchild (also a girl) was born 1 month ago today. It is a new chapter. One thing I didn't realize was that my status to my wife dropped another level when she was born. When we got married, I figured I was the most important person in my wife's life. After our first child, I was second, and after our second child, I was third. Now I'm certain I'm fourth, and if we have more grandkids, I expect I will get to 10'th.:hysterical:


----------



## Johnsp (Mar 17, 2015)

I was born and raised in Hawaii.  In the 50's my parents took the Matson ships Lurline and Matsonia to the mainland occasionally.  The first time I left the islands was in 3rd grade (1958) when we went to Disneyland.  We flew more than 8 hours on a 4 propeller plane to get there.  We also saw snow for the first time at Big Bear.

My parents went to cocktail parties regularly and they were always very formal with my dad in a suit and my Mom in a fancy dress.  The movie reminded me of that.  It's not that way now.  

My brothers, sisters and I had to go to classes to prepare for Cotillion at the Royal Hawaiian.  I haven't danced the foxtrot since.  Anyone remember Cotillion?


----------



## artringwald (Mar 17, 2015)

*Ka'anapali 1979*

Our first trip to Hawaii was in 1979 as the prize for a contest at work. We had a very long flight from the east coast and didn't arrive at the Royal Lahaina Resort until well after dark. We were exhausted. The next morning we woke up, opened the curtains, and this was our first picture.






We knew right away we were hooked. We just got back from trip #23, and have already booked #24 next February. Paradise found!


----------



## slip (Mar 17, 2015)

Art, Great picture, I can see why you got hooked. I'm just hitting double
Digits myself on trips but I'll try to catch up.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 17, 2015)

slip said:


> Art, Great picture, I can see why you got hooked. I'm just hitting double
> Digits myself on trips but I'll try to catch up.



If you want to catch up, you better go twice a year. If we're done with weddings and funerals for awhile, we'll be going every year.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 17, 2015)

Art, Nice picture.  Was it taken from the old Embassy Suites?  Some new buildings have started to fill that void.  

I think that the last slot to be filled (in your picture) will be the new Starwood resort or Westin TS being built south of Honua Kai.

Were you working at Linolex at the time that you got the free trip?  Nice perk to get a free trip to Maui.  I worked for a company for many years and had personally managed some projects where I brought in several million bucks of profit - -  and all I got was a cheap $29 tool kit for my 10th anniversary  :hysterical:  To add insult to injury, they spent about $150 shipping in "next day air" to a variety of locations before it finally arrived where I worked.  :rofl:

Bruce


----------



## slip (Mar 17, 2015)

artringwald said:


> If you want to catch up, you better go twice a year. If we're done with weddings and funerals for awhile, we'll be going every year.



I'd probably have to bump it to three times a year.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 17, 2015)

> Was it taken from the old Embassy Suites? Some new buildings have started to fill that void.


This is also the Royal Lahina Resort (from the youtube video.)

The (former) Embassy suites, now Ka'anpali Beach Club, is much farther up the beach, past the Westin and Honua Koa.  There still isn't much except golf course, and rental homes, between the Royal Lahaina and the Sheraton.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 17, 2015)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Were you working at Linolex at the time that you got the free trip?


I was working at 3M, back in the good old days when they had contests for service technicians. They sent 25 of us to Hawaii, mostly from copying, microfilm, and fax, but I was one of the two Linolex techs that went. The contests were eliminated two years after I went, due to budget cuts. The last year they did it was after I moved into the home office. I got to put the trouble shooting problems into the machines for the finalists to fix. It was fun being on the other side of the fence, and watching someone else sweat it out.


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 18, 2015)

artringwald said:


> Our first trip to Hawaii was in 1979.... We knew right away we were hooked. We just got back from trip #23, and have already booked #24 next February. Paradise found!



I have lost count on the number of our trips, but I think maybe you are ahead of us by a couple trips.  We are close.  We could not start going annually (or more often) until the last 10 years.  Usually once a year now, sometimes twice, and one year it was three times.  We both have the same winters to escape, and I don't know a better place to do that than Hawaii.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 18, 2015)

"Get ready, lady.  He's going to be ordering a drink."

BWAHAHAHahahahaha!!!  I had to go back after missing part of the movie following this remark, was laughing so hard!

Imagine attending the fashion show luncheon then seeing all the ladies dressed in their new finery at dinner that evening.  I want that life, and the cocktail dress that had different-color tulle layers.  Classically beautiful!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 18, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> "Get ready, lady.  He's going to be ordering a drink."
> 
> BWAHAHAHahahahaha!!!  I had to go back after missing part of the movie following this remark, was laughing so hard!



A lot of the dialogue seemed really awkward, even for the era.



> Imagine attending the fashion show luncheon then seeing all the ladies dressed in their new finery at dinner that evening.  I want that life, and the cocktail dress that had different-color tulle layers.  Classically beautiful!



I will openly stare at you if you wear that in Hawaii.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 18, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> A lot of the dialogue seemed really awkward, even for the era.



What is she supposed to be getting ready FOR?!  Two things - either to be ravished, or to pick him up and drag him home after he blacks out.  How powerful are Hawaii drinks anyway?!



DeniseM said:


> I will openly stare at you if you wear that in Hawaii.



As you would anyone wearing it - it's a CLASSIC!  :hysterical:

(But really, I want it.  Not to wear in Hawaii, but to a formal function sometime.)


----------



## artringwald (Mar 18, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> I have lost count on the number of our trips, but I think maybe you are ahead of us by a couple trips.  We are close.  We could not start going annually (or more often) until the last 10 years.  Usually once a year now, sometimes twice, and one year it was three times.  We both have the same winters to escape, and I don't know a better place to do that than Hawaii.



Have you ever gone in the summer? We haven't. When summer finally comes, it's hard to get us off the deck.


----------



## meatsss (Mar 18, 2015)

Have seen many changes since we started going to Hawaii in '92. Lots of infill above Lahaina. Lots of changes in Ka'anapali and Kapalua. The roads and travel are much better than 23 years ago. Just got back from two weeks at Hono Koa and have reservations for there next year. Also have 2 weeks reserved in Kauai. We have to be approaching 40 trips plus or minus. Can't get enough of the islands.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 18, 2015)

meatsss said:


> HWe have to be approaching 40 trips plus or minus. Can't get enough of the islands.



Anybody been more than 40 times? That sounds like a bunch of hours in the air.


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 19, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> What is she supposed to be getting ready FOR?!  Two things - either to be ravished, or to pick him up and drag him home after he blacks out.  How powerful are Hawaii drinks anyway?



I immediately thought the same thing.  Whoa, she's in for a big night, one way or the other?

The heels and gloves in HI were a bit funny, but it was a learning experience--I had no idea it was that formal at one time.  Guess it was kinda 'exclusive' at one point.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Mar 19, 2015)

what a fun video... love these old promotional videos.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 19, 2015)

That was truly  a fun video,. An airplane with propeller.


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 19, 2015)

Mauiwmn said:


> I found this video last night and it is amazing.  Such great footage of the brand new Ka'anapali resort area in 1964 which only included Sheraton Black Rock and Royal Lahaina.
> The clothes, lingo and views are priceless.  It's like watching a Mad Men episode.  So glad we don't dress up like that in Hawaii now.
> If this has been posted previously sorry for the repeat.
> 
> ...


We invited a friend to stay with us in Maui and she went to high school  there near Ka'anapali when there was practically nothing there and she  was so upset and said that the island was nothing like it used to be and  completely ruined, in her opinion.

This had to be before 1961 when I came to this country and she was living in California so most likely in the 1950's?

I have to send her this YouTube link as she will enjoy it for sure.  Her grand parents were missionaries from Great Britain and her family has a lot of history in Oahu and one of our favorite resorts was built over their beach front property and we will be visiting there next week during the evening.  I can hardly wait.


----------

